# 3x3 ShengShou Aurora?



## Kattenvriendin (May 31, 2013)

New cube, or Wind?

Aurora: http://zcube.cn/ShengShou-3x3-Aurora-cube.html

They do sell the wind separately for $2.93, so I wonder.. is this indeed a new cube?


----------



## uniacto (May 31, 2013)

The mech looks about the same, but the holes seem to be bigger, like a florian mod was done to it. Probably a new cube.


----------



## YddEd (May 31, 2013)

imo thats a direct Guhong KO but with tracks and smaller holes.


----------



## Echo Cubing (May 31, 2013)

Yes,this is a new cube as i checked from some suppliers. And we cant get that now.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 31, 2013)

I ordered one, plus the yj-moyu 4x4. Wait and see.

Thank goodness for holiday money and not spending it on an actual holiday.

I will let you all know how the Aurora is when it gets here. Anyone else getting it?


----------



## Echo Cubing (May 31, 2013)

Seems you are the first one! Congratulations!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 31, 2013)

ROFL.. I doubt I'll be the first to have it though 

Although China post for me is like 2.5 weeks, 3 weeks. We'll see


----------



## youngcuber1 (May 31, 2013)

*New shengshou 3x3 (Aurora )*

Just found this http://zcube.cn/ShengShou-3x3-Aurora-cube.html looks like a new shengshou 3x3. sort of looks like a shengshou wind but already florian modded.
Just want to know your guys thoughts and if you will get one?


----------



## benskoning (May 31, 2013)

*ShengShou Aurora 3x3*

Hello, 
ShengShou has released a new 3x3 called the "Aurora". It seems to be a pre-florian modified ShengShou Wind 3x3.

Pictures:





-Benskoning


----------



## Coolster01 (May 31, 2013)

benskoning said:


> Hello,
> ShengShou has released a new 3x3 called the "Aurora". It seems to be a pre-florian modified ShengShou Wind 3x3.
> 
> Pictures:View attachment 2881
> ...



Looks great! I wonder if it will be just like a florian modded wind, or minor differences?


----------



## Lchu613 (May 31, 2013)

Based on the mech, it's the exact same other than the florian


----------



## j0k3rj0k3r (Jun 1, 2013)

I wish they sold premodded larger order cubes... maybe they might be doing this in the future?


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jun 1, 2013)

j0k3rj0k3r said:


> I wish they sold premodded larger order cubes... maybe they might be doing this in the future?


Finally, my life is gonna be complete. Waited so long fort his moment.


----------



## Cheese11 (Jun 1, 2013)

I feel like the tracks would make the cube kind of clicky. Like the old C's from back in the day (remember those? xD). But anyway, I might buy.


----------



## j0k3rj0k3r (Jun 1, 2013)

Akash Rupela said:


> Finally, my life is gonna be complete. Waited so long fort his moment.



seriously I've been putting off buying a 4x4 and 5x5 because i dont wanna sit there for hours modding.


----------



## YddEd (Jun 2, 2013)

j0k3rj0k3r said:


> seriously I've been putting off buying a 4x4 and 5x5 because i dont wanna sit there for hours modding.


So what you're saying is that you don't want to sit down modding a *$7* cube? It's *$7* ._.


----------



## stensgaard (Jun 2, 2013)

It might be the hours that's the problem, not the price?


----------



## YddEd (Jun 2, 2013)

stensgaard said:


> It might be the hours that's the problem, not the price?


Yes, but he only paid $7 for it. imo they would make the cube more expensive if it came premodded.


----------



## j0k3rj0k3r (Jun 2, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Yes, but he only paid $7 for it. imo they would make the cube more expensive if it came premodded.



well look at how much more expensive the aurora is? just a couple bucks. Plus a premodded cube would be better than any mod I would be able to do.


----------



## stensgaard (Jun 2, 2013)

The pictures does not look like it has been hand modded... More like it's "made" with round corners.. So maybe new mold?


----------



## uniacto (Jun 2, 2013)

stensgaard said:


> The pictures does not look like it has been hand modded... More like it's "made" with round corners.. So maybe new mold?



lol they're obviously not going to hand mod thousands of cubes that are mass produced.


----------



## Lchu613 (Jun 2, 2013)

Yeah, that's the idea of "pre-modded"

Maybe it's not clear that a new "premodded cube" would be an old cube with "mods" from the old cube built into the mold


I love using "quotes"
""""""""


----------



## stensgaard (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm pretty sure they only sell a few of each cube.. Since nobody would need more than one cube.. And most of us already have one!


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 15, 2013)

Got mine and I like it. It's very similar to the Wind in that it's smooth and very quiet but doesn't cut corners well. The corner cutting is slightly better due to the Florian which improves the feel and also makes it even quieter, as it reduces those catching noises that spoil the otherwise silence of the Wind.


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 15, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> Got mine and I like it. It's very similar to the Wind in that it's smooth and very quiet but doesn't cut corners well. The corner cutting is slightly better due to the Florian which improves the feel and also makes it even quieter, as it reduces those catching noises that spoil the otherwise silence of the Wind.



But I guess a Fangshi or a MoYu is a lot better? I don't think I will be getting one. I hardly ever used the Wind, so I don't want to spoil any more on not so great cubes.


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 15, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> But I guess a Fangshi or a MoYu is a lot better? I don't think I will be getting one. I hardly ever used the Wind, so I don't want to spoil any more on not so great cubes.


Yeah I am only recommending it because it's very quiet. As a speed cube it's no match for Fangshi or Dayan. When I need to keep quiet, I use this (or previously the Wind) and it's nice that the feel is good enough that practice is still an option at those quiet times.


----------



## epicdarr (Jun 19, 2013)

The bigger holes I think is for better corner cutting


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jun 22, 2013)

Made a review on it, compared it to the Wind.

I was NOT in the mood when making this, so forgive the annoyed-me person. 

It will appear here when it is done uploading about 40 minutes from now: http://youtu.be/_HK0WrabXs0


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 22, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Made a review on it, compared it to the Wind.
> 
> I was NOT in the mood when making this, so forgive the annoyed-me person.
> 
> It will appear here when it is done uploading about 40 minutes from now: http://youtu.be/_HK0WrabXs0



Ok. looks like a cool cube. Maybe you can bring it along at the next competition so I can have a solve with it.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jun 22, 2013)

Let me know about it so I don't forget


----------



## kalyk (Jun 22, 2013)

Available on FastTech ! https://www.fasttech.com/products/1...shou-iii-aurora-3x3x3-puzzle-speed-cube-black


----------



## kcl (Jun 22, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Made a review on it, compared it to the Wind.
> 
> I was NOT in the mood when making this, so forgive the annoyed-me person.
> 
> It will appear here when it is done uploading about 40 minutes from now: http://youtu.be/_HK0WrabXs0



hahahahaha the first 30 seconds of that made my day


----------



## Dino (Jun 22, 2013)

A cubic hair! Lol


----------



## CarlBrannen (Jun 22, 2013)

Interesting thing about these cubes, they seem like they're designed to be tight near the center, but loose near the surface. That is, the edge pieces have a spacer that looks like it will make sure that contact happens near the center instead of the edges.

I've been modifying my ZhanChi 55mms the same way. I like the way it feels, it seems to reduce the friction.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jun 23, 2013)

Dino said:


> A cubic hair! Lol



I said Pubic! LOL


----------



## youngcuber1 (Jun 25, 2013)

Just got mine I tensioned and lubed it with calvins lube (high viscosity) and it is really fast and really smooth with and ever so slight click to it. it cuts 45 and reverse cuts 3/4 OF A PIECE. considering making it my main until my fangshi arrives


----------



## cubeone (Jul 29, 2013)

Mine didn't come with any washers...is that normal?


----------



## Username (Jul 29, 2013)

cubeone said:


> Mine didn't come with any washers...is that normal?



I don't have them either


----------



## Lchu613 (Jul 29, 2013)

I don't think ShengShou 3x3's come with washers, I think the Wind didn't either.


----------



## rj (Sep 10, 2013)

Can I glue torpedoes into this?


----------



## Dapianokid (Sep 10, 2013)

rj, if it pops, then you're doing it wrong or it isn't tensioned well enough. This cube performs well at loose and tight tensions, but it tends to pop at looser tensions. At tighter tensions, out of 1000 solves, I only got 2 pops, and I'm a rough turner. So torpedoes are not needed if you tension it right... There is a little hole there in the edge pieces for some reason, and I thought maybe it was for torpedoes, but apparently not. Besides, gluing pieces on the internal mechanism is a bad idea, it messes with the symmetry of the design.
All in all, I find this to be an amazing cube. It's a good step up from your basic "entry level" speedcube, bridging the gap between slow cubes and cubes like the Moyu Weilong and the Dayan Zhanchi. Definitely a good main speedcube, especially for those averaging between 20 and 40 seconds. I don't know about faster times, but I can attest to perfect performance in that range. Etiher way, I still prefer faster cubes, even if this one is an amazing cube.

It has a veryyy smooth feel. Like creamy butter. It's gorgeous, I think. The pieces can stretch very far even on the tightest tension, looking like it should just fall apart. It's extremely controllable. The tracks are good, but causes lubing to be a problem, as it actually tends to increase friction. So I lube it VERY sparaingly.

It's made of cheap plastic and comes with amazing stickers. The plastic is bad enough that when somebody once dropped it on concrete (he's never touching my cubes again.), it had a dent/abrasion mark. I would get a black one, in that case. Though it is beautiful in either color. The stickers it comes with are just superb and slightly brighter than you'd expect from other ShengShou cubes.

The corner cutting is phenominal and can be good at multiple tensions. Reverse corner cutting varies from core to core, and from face/side to face/side. It's not absolute and you might not get the same results as I did. My white SS Aurora's green side can corner cut about 55 degrees and reverse corner cut nearly an entire cubie, or about 37.5 degrees. The white side, however, can only corner cut 44 and reverse cut about half a cubie with a fair amount of effort. Any further, and it simply locks. It'll pop if you try to unlock it. If it locks, trust it. It means it simpluy cannot do what you're asking of it. It doesn't need it, though. Cutting is completely effortless all the way up to 40 degrees. It feels a bit smaller than your average cube because of the embezzeled cubies and smoothened exterior. The mech is simple and effective, without added complications or features. It's easy to mod (48 PEM and 24 CPM should be applied by any serious cuber. makes this cube even smoother.) and fun to just solve! Slowly solving is so smooth it made me giggle for the first few DOZEN solves. It's hilariously nice to turn.
It's also dead silent unless you're going for insane TPS. It makes no noise whatsoever for the accurate turner.
Besides the above mentioned flaws and the fact that you can very easily twist the corners, even on tight tensions (but I've NEVER actually had a corner twist during a real, fast, agressive solve. I've solved it hundreds of times), his cube is a very high quality cube.

I recommend it for newbs and veterans alike. Good for efficient methods and the M slices on this baby flow like no other cube can attest to. It even corner cuts M slices.

Those are my thoughts on the SS Aurora, which was my main until I switched to the Moyu Weilong


----------



## rj (Sep 10, 2013)

Dapianokid said:


> rj, if it pops, then you're doing it wrong or it isn't tensioned well enough. This cube performs well at loose and tight tensions, but it tends to pop at looser tensions. At tighter tensions, out of 1000 solves, I only got 2 pops, and I'm a rough turner. So torpedoes are not needed if you tension it right... There is a little hole there in the edge pieces for some reason, and I thought maybe it was for torpedoes, but apparently not. Besides, gluing pieces on the internal mechanism is a bad idea, it messes with the symmetry of the design.
> All in all, I find this to be an amazing cube. It's a good step up from your basic "entry level" speedcube, bridging the gap between slow cubes and cubes like the Moyu Weilong and the Dayan Zhanchi. Definitely a good main speedcube, especially for those averaging between 20 and 40 seconds. I don't know about faster times, but I can attest to perfect performance in that range. Etiher way, I still prefer faster cubes, even if this one is an amazing cube.
> 
> It has a veryyy smooth feel. Like creamy butter. It's gorgeous, I think. The pieces can stretch very far even on the tightest tension, looking like it should just fall apart. It's extremely controllable. The tracks are good, but causes lubing to be a problem, as it actually tends to increase friction. So I lube it VERY sparaingly.
> ...



Dude, I was wondering if it was possible. No need for a lengthy answer. I use the same cube as you do, and I'm considering experimenting with torps in a Aurora. I'm also considering getting a Aurora at all. Thanks for the full review .


----------



## s3rzz (Sep 11, 2013)

That dude reminds me of someone i work with that sends 4 page emails to a simple yes or no question.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 11, 2013)

rj said:


> Dude, I was wondering if it was possible. No need for a lengthy answer. I use the same cube as you do, and I'm considering experimenting with torps in a Aurora. I'm also considering getting a Aurora at all. Thanks for the full review .





s3rzz said:


> That dude reminds me of someone i work with that sends 4 page emails to a simple yes or no question.


Hey, he answered the torpedo question in a few lines. The rest might be helpful information for someone else. This is the Aurora thread after all... not OAQT.


----------



## rj (Sep 11, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Hey, he answered the torpedo question in a few lines. The rest might be helpful information for someone else. This is the Aurora thread after all... not OAQT.



He didn't answer it. I was asking if it was possible.


----------



## Lchu613 (Sep 11, 2013)

Anything is possible.


----------



## rj (Sep 11, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> Anything is possible.



Except you actually being helpful. Has anyone done it?


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 11, 2013)

rj said:


> He didn't answer it. I was asking if it was possible.



Like Lchu613 said... anything is possible. Dapianokid just went further by saying that it was a bad idea and that you don't need torpedoes if you have the cube set at the proper tensions. I don't really think you were just asking if it was "possible". That's like me saying I don't like my cube because it is too uncontrollable fast and asking if I can put some honey in the core, then expecting someone to say "yes" and leave it at that. I'm just making a point. So I think there's an implied "Yes, but..." in front of whatever Dapianokid said in his reply.


----------



## Lchu613 (Sep 11, 2013)

rj said:


> Except you actually being helpful. Has anyone done it?



Ouch, my heartstrings.

Once again, anything is possible. Especially me being helpful by pointing out that it's possible. But it probably wouldn't be worth it.


----------



## rj (Sep 11, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> Ouch, my heartstrings.
> 
> Once again, anything is possible. Especially me being helpful by pointing out that it's possible. But it probably wouldn't be worth it.



Ok. I would like to add an anti pop mech. Any ideas?


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 11, 2013)

rj said:


> Ok. I would like to add an anti pop mech. Any ideas?



Unless there's another kind of mech I don't know about, "anti pop mech" = "torpedo". If you really really wanted to add torpedoes, you could either glue them in or screw them in (like a Guhong v1 with screw torpedoes I've seen in some videos). But you will risk making the cube worse or destroying it in the process. The risk is up to you. You could also try taking torpedoes out of another cube and putting them in the Aurora (may require some modding on the torpedo piece). The safest is to first try tensioning it (as Dapianokid mentioned) so it doesn't pop so much because if you don't like the tensions you can always go back and adjust it.


----------



## rj (Sep 11, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Unless there's another kind of mech I don't know about, "anti pop mech" = "torpedo". If you really really wanted to add torpedoes, you could either glue them in or screw them in (like a Guhong v1 with screw torpedoes I've seen in some videos). But you will risk making the cube worse or destroying it in the process. The risk is up to you. You could also try taking torpedoes out of another cube and putting them in the Aurora (may require some modding on the torpedo piece). The safest is to first try tensioning it (as Dapianokid mentioned) so it doesn't pop so much because if you don't like the tensions you can always go back and adjust it.



Screw torpedoes? Link please!


----------



## Lchu613 (Sep 11, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ne-q5a0qWo

I doubt this would work with the Aurora, as the edge things are much thinner.


----------



## cubeone (Sep 22, 2013)

I've found that putting in a few drop of maru lube in my aurora makes it insanely fast. At tensions where U2 was probably the most I could get it to go with one flick, after I added some Maru lube I got it to do a U5. Maybe it has something to do with the tracks on the edge and center pieces.

Edit: Video





The U5 is towards the end, and it kind of looks like a U', but if you look closely you can tell it was actually a U5.


----------



## Dapianokid (Sep 23, 2013)

The hurts over my review...
I needed a place to put that, anyway. It's the thread about this cube (which happens to be my favorite, in case you can't tell) and I figured that there isn't a more worthy place. My post was basically a "yes, but..." post that answered your question within the first few lines and the rest is for the people who, like me, actually read through forums ato search for relevant information they need. I've gotten help from totally superficial and unnecessary comments. I do answer with lots of text, yes, but that's just me.

If you haven't modded your SS Aurora and you're sure you have it tensioned correctly, then despite the fact that it rarely ever pops (although it's more prone to it than Dayan Zhanchi or Moyu Weilong), torpedoes are impossible. The pieces don't com apart in halves; they come with caps...

The only way to add an anti pop mech is to change the structure of the design, which I know nothing about.

As for the above post, WTF
I'm pretty sure that even when I purposefully tensioned my Zhanchi to have only one ridge of the screw in the core itself, the most I could get was a U4 wihtout it popping and flying everywhere. U5 is impossible.


----------



## kcl (Sep 24, 2013)

Dapianokid said:


> The hurts over my review...
> I needed a place to put that, anyway. It's the thread about this cube (which happens to be my favorite, in case you can't tell) and I figured that there isn't a more worthy place. My post was basically a "yes, but..." post that answered your question within the first few lines and the rest is for the people who, like me, actually read through forums ato search for relevant information they need. I've gotten help from totally superficial and unnecessary comments. I do answer with lots of text, yes, but that's just me.
> 
> If you haven't modded your SS Aurora and you're sure you have it tensioned correctly, then despite the fact that it rarely ever pops (although it's more prone to it than Dayan Zhanchi or Moyu Weilong), torpedoes are impossible. The pieces don't com apart in halves; they come with caps...
> ...



I can get a u5, it just needs to be pretty loose.


----------



## Nilsibert (Sep 24, 2013)

I "planned" to make the aurora my main cube, but the quite large amount of corner twists I got turned me off. Maybe that's just me sucking at turning or having the tensions too loose, but twisting a corner on this cube doesn't take much effort and it happened alot while solving


----------



## Dapianokid (Oct 4, 2013)

I simply adapted my style to reduce twists and found that my turning became more accurate and that I cuased accidental pops a lot less. This is a really good intermediate cube capable of making sub-10 times, but good for those who aren't quite sub-20 yet (I'm currently 18-22 seconds average)


----------



## A Leman (Nov 6, 2013)

I really like this cube. It is very quiet and smooth. It also does not seem to catch at all and it is very good at slices. It is not the fastest, but it's smoothness makes up for that in my opinion. This may be my new Main very soon.


----------



## Perfectionist (Jun 18, 2017)

A very old cube - is it still worth buying as people have said that it's extremely quiet?


----------



## Sion (Jun 19, 2017)

Perfectionist said:


> A very old cube - is it still worth buying as people have said that it's extremely quiet?



If cube age doesn't bother you, get a lunhui. It's a little quieter than my gans.

Just to you know, while it is indeed able to cut 45 and reverse half a cubie, it isn't flexible like modern cubes, So you would need to get used to that.


----------



## Perfectionist (Jun 19, 2017)

Sion said:


> If cube age doesn't bother you, get a lunhui. It's a little quieter than my gans.
> 
> Just to you know, while it is indeed able to cut 45 and reverse half a cubie, it isn't flexible like modern cubes, So you would need to get used to that.


Do you mean this = http://www.cubezz.com/Buy-3992-DaYan+IV+LunHui+Colored+Magic+Cube+.html

Seems kinda pricey for such an old product - is this because of its high quality... or just due to being so rare now?


----------



## Sion (Jun 19, 2017)

Perfectionist said:


> Do you mean this = http://www.cubezz.com/Buy-3992-DaYan+IV+LunHui+Colored+Magic+Cube+.html
> 
> Seems kinda pricey for such an old product - is this because of its high quality... or just due to being so rare now?



It's a little bit of both, But more on the aspect of high quality. I have one. Great cube. Get it off the cubicle though.


----------



## DGCubes (Jun 19, 2017)

Sion said:


> Get it off the cubicle though.



Why? It's a dollar more expensive on thecubicle, and they only have free shipping for orders over $15, whereas shipping is free on cubezz. It will take longer from cubezz, but if he's worried about price, it's still the better option.


----------

